# اساس عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلى ..ب البور بوينت..



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2006)

الملف بالمرفقات

مع تحيات Eng-Maher 

***************************:1: *****************************


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (23 أغسطس 2006)

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان*

جزاك الله خيرا ويا ريت لو عندك movies او حاجت متعمقة اكثر


----------



## marine_diesel (23 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الة فك يا أخى مهندس ماهر و حفظك للمنتدى و الهندسة البحرية 

هلا تقول لى ما هو تخصصك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل هو فى الهندسة البحرية فقط أو بناء السفن و العمارة البحرية أو الأثنين معا 

ونتعاون على نشر الهندسة البحرية فى المنتدى


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2006)

تخصصى الاساسى الهندسة البحرية .......فقط ...والتبريد والتكييف عمل ...وقراءت فى معظم العلوم الهندسية والحمدلله بقدر اربط العلوم ببعضها علشان اقدر افيد اخوانى المهندسين مع افادتى الشخصية .وعلى فكرتك هى جميلة جدا وان موافقك بس فى شروط وقوانين للمنتدى ومشرفين شوف انت الاراء اية والدنيا ماشية اذاى وان معك يا هندسا ..ومعلش انا لااحب ان امسك مسئولية شىء بتاتا اعمل انت الصح وانا الصبى بلية بتاعك وشكرا على افكارك واهتمامك...اخوك ماهر


----------



## marine_diesel (23 أغسطس 2006)

هل أنت أكاديمية عربية أو هندسة حكومة 

وأسف فى السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تعمل فى مجال الهندسة البحرية مع العلم انة مجال ممتع

أرجو الاجابة مع العلم اننى ايضا تخصص بحرية

أخى الكريم ماهر أنا الصبى و لا أنت مش مشكلة المهم نخدم و بس ان شاء الله


----------



## العرندس (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## عماد ثليجة (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هل يوجد روابط عن صيانة السيارات الكبيرة ( تركات )


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 أغسطس 2006)

اذا كنت خريج اكاديمية بحرية واو حكومية او حتى كلية اية نا اتشرف جدا بكونى معك فى هذا المنتدى ونفسى ابقى زيك لكنى مازال علمى محدود فانا ماولت بلافرقة الثالثة لكنى ساكون مثلك قريبا ان شاء الله 
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى بهاء الدين واتمنى لك ومن كل قلبى النجاح والتوفيق ..


----------



## مهندس/علي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="8b0000 Ff0000 Ff7f50"] 
ارجو منك خدمة من بحر معلوماتك الكبير ممكن معلومات في مصانع الدواء من صيانة الي اخرة
[/grade]


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2006)

ماشى ياعم (على) انت بتعملى امتحان بأذن الله تلاقى الذى تريدة ..


----------



## محمد85 (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزااااااااااااااك اللة خيراا


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (28 أغسطس 2006)

تشكر ياهندسة على المجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بلال الهاشمي (29 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## بلال الهاشمي (29 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## فزاع (29 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت


----------



## جكجوكة (31 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## oubais (31 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين اخى جكجوكة و oubais


----------



## ليالى_25 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## gearbox (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## uday12 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
حبيبي عزيزي 
لم يعمل الرابط بعد التنزيل 
شكرا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[blink]ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[
[/blink]


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



uday12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حبيبي عزيزي
> لم يعمل الرابط بعد التنزيل
> شكرا


يعنى بعد ما حملته على الجهاز مشتغلش ..
لو كان كذلك الزم ان تمتلك حزمة الميكروسفت اوفيس 2000 على الاقل لتشغيل الكتاب .وشكرا:55:


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى هانى


----------



## تويكس (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووور و يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng_hazem123 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## bido-egy (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جدا يا جماعة انا رغم انى لسة في اول ميكانيكا انتاج بس مش عارف ليه بحب المواتير والمحركات والحاجات دي 

شكرا جدا للناس العسل اللى بتجيب لنا الحاجات الحلوة دي اللى المفروض ان كلياتنا هيا اللى توفرهالنا


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أكتوبر 2006)

bido-egy 
مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد ربنا يحميك على المجهود ده وكلنا بننتظر المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررر اخى زيزو .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا استاذي ماهر علي هذه المعلومه
شكرا


----------



## وليد العبودي (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور ريمون مشكور وليد


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ماهر
الله يكرمك


----------



## امودى_1 (18 مايو 2007)

اريد ان اسألك سؤال يا باش مهندس ماهر
كيف و صلت الى درجة مشرف فى المنتدى
و شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة معنا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 مايو 2007)

امودى_1 قال:


> اريد ان اسألك سؤال يا باش مهندس ماهر
> كيف و صلت الى درجة مشرف فى المنتدى
> و شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة معنا



------------------
مشكور عزيزى فهذا اقل واجب الواحد يقدر يعمله فى المنتدى العظيم دا .. فى يوم من الايام اتصل بى ادارى الموقع ورشحونى ان اكون مشرف .. فوفقت وقد كان .. وذلك لانى اسست قسم الهندسه البحريه ب الموقع العظيم .. اشكورك مودى ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 مايو 2007)

مشكر احمد مرشيدى 
مشكور اخى ductlator


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (23 مايو 2007)

وفقكم الله لفعل الخير


----------



## فدك (24 مايو 2007)

يا العرندس انا شايف انك ممكن تساعدني لان انت والله اعلام بحر من العلم لان جاي اشوف مشاركاتك بكل مكان ارجو ان تساعدني في اعطاي المساعد في مادة الاحتراق والانفجار ودورة رانكن


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (25 مايو 2007)

تمام يابشمهندس الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ومزيد من المشاركات البناءه


----------



## سليمان عيدي (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## احمد مؤنس (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## مهند المالكي (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ماهرالهذال (5 يوليو 2007)

شكر شكرا يا بطل ......... مع خالص امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## samer44za (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب والى الامام


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (5 يوليو 2007)

والله يا بروف مهندس ماعندي اي اضافة لان الجميع سبقني بكل ما يدور في عقلي من اسئلة .
ورغم وجودي معكم بالمنتدي وانا لسة جديد معاكم بس انت صراحة عجبتني كتير .
واتمني لك التوفيق في كل خطوة ولي انا طبعا وللجميع ان شاء الله .
والسلام ختام ...


----------



## eng_hazem123 (6 يوليو 2007)

Thankssssssssss Man


----------



## islam2a (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس ماهر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم الهواري (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


ج.م.ع المية على الجنبييييييين هههههههه


----------



## ahmed2005200043 (12 أغسطس 2007)

ذيزن اليمن

مشكور الله يعطيك الف الف عافية علي العرض الاكثر من رائع:1:


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 أغسطس 2007)

محمد الطيب صلاح قال:


> والله يا بروف مهندس ماعندي اي اضافة لان الجميع سبقني بكل ما يدور في عقلي من اسئلة .
> ورغم وجودي معكم بالمنتدي وانا لسة جديد معاكم بس انت صراحة عجبتني كتير .
> واتمني لك التوفيق في كل خطوة ولي انا طبعا وللجميع ان شاء الله .
> والسلام ختام ...



اخى الكريم اشكرك على هذا الاطراء بارك الله فيك
---------------------------
والف شكر لكل الذين وضعه مشاركه طيبه الف شكر :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ماهر


----------



## m-trl (6 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 

يا اخ احمد ابحث عن هذي المصطلحات ABS ABC وغيرها الكثير جدا وهي انظمة وقطع قديمه 
وحديثه في السيارات ابحث هنا /rasing4e.com ابحث في الكراج العام -بعض اهم المصطلحات في السيارات.

**اناعضو جديد- ادعولي تنحل مشاكلي انا واخوتي- واتمنى تفيدوني بطريقة صيانة الكربريتر .

اتمنى ان تستفيدوا والا اكون اطلت فأمللت.:28: 


اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا -اللهم بلغنا رمضان.................اللهم امين .


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (6 سبتمبر 2007)

وفقك الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## يوسف عوين (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووورين جميعا


----------



## المهندس ميجا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الدكتور نوري علوان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك يااخ ماهر وارجو ان تفيدنا ان كان لديك برنامج kiva والخاص بحسابات وبحوث محركات الاحتراق مع الuser guied مع تقديؤنا لجهودكم
l


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الدكتور نوري علوان قال:


> شكرا لك يااخ ماهر وارجو ان تفيدنا ان كان لديك برنامج kiva والخاص بحسابات وبحوث محركات الاحتراق مع الuser guied مع تقديؤنا لجهودكم
> l



-------------------------------------
نورت يا دكتور منتدانا الكريم شرف ليا حقيقى انك تكون مشارك فى موضوعى هذا ..
اما البرنامج جارى البحث عنه وان شاء الله هبعته لحضرتك مباشرتا عند حصولى عليه ..
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ميجا .... اسمك مفاعل فى حد ذاته ........الف شكر


----------



## heart engineering (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جمعك الله وأهلك ووالديك وإخوانك في الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا مهندس بهاء ولتمني للحميع التوفيق والسداد


----------



## خالد1390 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## فدك (4 ديسمبر 2007)

نشكر كل من يساهم في تطوير معلومات اخوانه


----------



## يوسف عوين (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً حبيب


----------



## فجرالغد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رسالة تقدير*



Eng-Maher قال:


> الرابط هو .............................. :
> 
> http://www.ece.mtu.edu/faculty/burl/kut/Engine%20Controls/EngFundamentals.ppt
> 
> ...


اكتب لك للتعبير عن اعجابى الشديد بمجهودك الوافر----شكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الفتاح (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فيفو بيبو (5 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك ألف عافية ........


----------



## الفاضل (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على هذا الجهد والله يعطيك العافية ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

عطيك ألف ألف عافية ........

:d :d


----------



## ali_feto7 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## احمد موافى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss Man*


----------



## احمد موافى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (7 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم علي هذا المجهود الجميل م/ ماهر وطالما انت هندسة بحرية عاوزين منع ومكافحة الحرائق علي السفن البحرية ودا موضوع شيق ولك جزيل شكري


----------



## احمد مؤنس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر

واشكر الاخ فجر الغد كثيرا


----------



## الجدى (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جدا و جزيتم خيرا​


----------



## eslam5amis (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دمي هندسه (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ووفقك الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السيد نور الدين قال:


> تسلم علي هذا المجهود الجميل م/ ماهر وطالما انت هندسة بحرية عاوزين منع ومكافحة الحرائق علي السفن البحرية ودا موضوع شيق ولك جزيل شكري



**************************
لقد تم اضافه موضوع فى هذا ب قسم الهندسه البحريه
وشكرا لك كثيرا:55:


----------



## h2foo3 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررر جدا اخى الكريم


----------



## معوض شعيب (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير, و جعل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## بلسم رشيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... بحاجة ماسة الى معلومات او كتاب عن صيانة اجزاء محطات توليد الطاقة البخارية والغازية والديزل ... وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## khaled_engineer (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## FEM (21 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aw-eng (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*ملف فلاش في المرفقات يوضح عمل محرك الديزل يرجى الإطلاع*

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولا تنسوا تحميل ملف الفلاش من المرفقات ...
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## silisee_mech (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رااائع*

ملف رائع بالفعل ... 

شكرا مهندسنا القدير 

المهندس ماهر 

تحياتي العطره 
​


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

aw-eng قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ولا تنسوا تحميل ملف الفلاش من المرفقات ...
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


 
ملف رائع يا اخي 

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

الف شكر وتقدير للزميل م/ ماهر .

لم يتسنى لي الأطلاع على الموضوع مسبقا والحمد لله سنحت لي الفرصة الأن .

تسلم لنا وجزاك الله الف خير ودمت ذخرا لنا .

مزيد من الشكر والأمتنان لشخصكم الكريم .

البغدادي


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يناير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> ملف رائع بالفعل ...
> 
> شكرا مهندسنا القدير
> 
> ...



***************************************************

شكرا كثيرا اخى الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يناير 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الف شكر وتقدير للزميل م/ ماهر .
> 
> لم يتسنى لي الأطلاع على الموضوع مسبقا والحمد لله سنحت لي الفرصة الأن .
> 
> ...



***********************************

اخى العزي البغدادى نحن تلاميذك انت اولى بهذا التقدير وشكرا لك :77:


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يناير 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الف شكر وتقدير للزميل م/ ماهر .
> 
> لم يتسنى لي الأطلاع على الموضوع مسبقا والحمد لله سنحت لي الفرصة الأن .
> 
> ...



***********************************

اخى العزيز البغدادى نحن تلاميذك انت اولى بهذا التقدير وشكرا لك :77:


----------



## احمد العربي يهندس (30 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحسكل (31 يناير 2008)

أتمنى ان يوفقك الله على عملك الجيد


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يحيي زكريا غريب (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سليمان عيدي (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## احمد مؤنس (4 مارس 2008)

جزااااااااااااااك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهند صبري (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شرح رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## امجدالعراقي (5 مارس 2008)

الف شُكر اخي الكريم و الله شي بديع


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (9 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اخى 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sddg (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا هندسه علي هذا المجهود 
كثيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (13 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 مارس 2008)

عرض تقديمي ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> عرض تقديمي ممتاز
> جزاك الله خيرا



***********************************

مشرفنا الفاضل نورت الموضوع الف شكر


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الملف الرائع.


----------



## محمد51111 (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صائب العربي (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## hamas101 (4 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## محمد غنيمى (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراعلى الملف


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (6 أبريل 2008)

جاري التحميل وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## معيتيق (7 أبريل 2008)

:33:شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2008)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## سنوفة (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## موسى القاعود (23 أبريل 2008)

العرندس قال:


> جزاك الله خير ..


اخي العرندس عند التسجيل اخطأة بكتايت الاسم بدل موسى كتبت مسى كيف التصحيح ارجو الرد مع الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
عمل رائع


----------



## الضوءالازرق (24 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل الخير
ولو تقدر تساعدنى فى المعادله اللى بتجيب استهلاك الوقود فى فتره محددة تبقى مشكور.


----------



## نيوكلير (3 مايو 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

شكرا جزيلا على العرض


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (12 أغسطس 2008)

Thank You My Friend


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## جاد العليمى (16 أغسطس 2008)

اللة ينور يا هندسة


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (18 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر لك


----------



## المحجوب توتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## tariqsamer (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله على المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## أم صفية (19 أغسطس 2008)

عرض مبسط و واضح 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال كحيلة (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## maukly (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر بشمهندس وربنا يزيك كمان وكمان يارب


----------



## أحمد ماهر أدهم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هذه اول مشاركة لي وارجو منكم مساعدتي وتوجيهي في اي شئ علمي وصناعي انا إختصاصي صناعة آلات وارغب في التعاون مع بعضنا والرسول الآكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إطلب العلم ولو في الصين أخوكم احمدماهرادهم


----------



## ليث الليوثي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز والله موضوع رائع ومفيد وننتظر منك المزيد
اجرك الله:75:


----------



## shaheen83 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thank for you so much


----------



## khdkhaled (18 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaankthanx


----------



## زانا سواره (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## أبوميسون (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النجم مصر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا عسل


----------



## داجر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## الروشو (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انت مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز موضوع جميل


----------



## ahmed taye3 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد اشكرك عليه


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الممتاز ده


----------



## هالجير (10 نوفمبر 2008)

:75:thanks a lot for this

halageer


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (10 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ياباشمهندس مآهر


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ShukraaaaaaaaaaaaaaN


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد مشكور 
بارك الله بك


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا عرض أكثر من رائع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## جواد عبد الناصر (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور كتير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ehabnageh (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراا جدا لهذا الموضوع الرائع.... برافو عليك و متشكرين ..


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يكرمك ياباش مهندس


----------



## بلفار (28 أبريل 2009)

مممشششكككووورررررررررررررررررررريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جزيل الشكر


----------



## kamal Nashar (29 أبريل 2009)

Thanks a lot to much


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2009)

:34:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:34:

:34:انا عضو جديد وبجد جزاكم الله خيراً وربنا يباركلكم في اعماركم واعمالكم:34:


----------



## الاورفلي (29 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

.................


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## غريب2009 (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captain (8 مايو 2009)

GooooooooooooooooooooooooD


----------



## ديــس (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ماهر


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (29 مايو 2009)

مشكوووررر......... واتمنى لك من كل قلبى النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## m_sh (10 يوليو 2009)

اخي الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mostafanizer (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بعد اذنكم كنت اريد ان اعمل على السفن انا مهندس بحرى ثالث أ ) حديث التخرج ومعى الباسبور ( مساعد مهندس ) 
ومعى جميع الشهادات وكل اوراقى جاهزة للسفر . 
ومع العلم انا خريج 8 / 2007 
انا متزوج 
انى قدمت فى جميع شركات الملاحة 
ومنهم يقول لى اصل انت اول بحر ومنهم يقول لى اوكى سيب اوراقك ولو فى شغل حنتصل بيك 
انا رقم تليفونى 0125602734 mostafa_nizer على الياهو وهذا ايميلى .
اسأل الله المساعدة
وبعد ذالك اطلب منكم المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هادي اليماني (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مهندس ماهر

بوركت


----------



## الطائي علي (19 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*


----------



## الطائي علي (19 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*


----------



## kamal Nashar (19 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## sendbad5200 (21 يوليو 2009)

arab-eng.org

الف شكر علي المجهود العيظيم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

m_sh قال:


> اخي الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل


 

مهندس ماهر 
بارك الله فيك
جهد مشكور ولكن الرابط لايعمل .
​


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مهندس ماهر
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> جهد مشكور ولكن الرابط لايعمل .​


جهد مشكور ولكن الرابط لايعمل .​


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الدكتور محمد وباقى الاعضاء ..الموضوع من يوم 23-08-2006اكيد الرابط فصل دا من مده طويله وان شاء الله ارفعه من جديد وشكرا


----------



## aymanstarnet (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

